# Peacockateers 4-12



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Friday after work I called up my buddy Eli to see if he wanted to bank hop for Peas. He was fishing for about a hour prior to me getting there with no eats, but only a few chasers. Not even after a minute of me arriving I hooked up on a small Pea and he doubles up with a nice Pea. We continued to walk the lake and I pulled out a few more nice Peas and a couple bass. He had plenty of chasers with commitment issues. After about a hour we headed back to his house for a few cold ones.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! Wish we had them up here!


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Peacocks are nothing to brag about its like catching dolphin easy to catch..throw a hook on their bed and you have 1 on. nice pictures though


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Peacocks are nothing to brag about its like catching dolphin easy to catch..throw a hook on their bed and you have 1 on. nice pictures though


^^^^Coming off a little on the hater side ^^^^
Heck man! I wish we had those babies down here in AL!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Catching peacocks that are spawning on a bed is easy. That's not what we do. And I'm sure Warren didn't take fish off beds.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Catching a mahi on fly is amazing any day. Catching a fat peacock on fly any day bed or not is amazing. Wow... hahaha


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Catching a mahi on fly is amazing any day.  Catching a fat peacock on fly any day bed or not is amazing.  Wow... hahaha


Thanks.. I wasnt even going to respond to him. Peas are always fun especially on a 6wt. Besides none of these fish were picked off of a bed.


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Catching a 100 lb tapon,10 lb bone or even a 20lb permit on fly is impressive.Catching easy fish on fly is like taking candy from a baby... I'm not hating jbryan just stating the obvious...


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Catching a 100 lb tapon,10 lb bone or even a 20lb permit on fly is impressive.Catching easy fish on fly is like taking candy from a baby... I'm not hating jbryan just stating the obvious...


Anyway I think it's impressive! And as simple as it is "which i think it is not" a ton of people like myself still think anything on fly is impressive? Nice fish Warren! And impressive pics as always too!
Fish on!!!


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice catch !!! Keep the reports coming and anything on fly is challenging. ;D


----------

